# Autrotrail Dakota



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone experienced this problem. Vinyl veneer blistered (badly) beside the cooker and at the back of the cooker next to window.

We have only used the MH for one week last October when we bought it.

I guess most motorhomes have similar designs, we have just been unlucky. Autrotrail have just said to our supplier to do what is necessary and pass the bill to them. We have opted for black tempered glass to cover up the blister......We didnt fancy sending the MH back for it to be stripped out and wooden panels replaced. It could happen again afterall....

:roll:


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Wworby

You and lots of others with Autotrail's. Mine's the same. It's a Mohawk. I've seen quite a few on Autotrail rallies with the same problem.

I came to the same conclusion as you. Decided I didn't want it stripped out to replace a panel. I haven't approached the dealer. I had a piece of glass cut to size (and shaped) to attach to the panel but haven't attached it yet. Perhaps I should have approached the dealer first. Mind you, it'd cost me more in fuel than the glass did!

Mike


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

*Autrotrail Dakota - Vinyl veneer blister*

Oh thats very disappointing. We are drawing the shaped template for our dealer arrange the smoked tempered glass to fit.

We insisted on them coming to us.....its not the first problem we have had and I cant believe we have spent all this money and we are arranging cover up fixes......


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Get them to come to you? Sounds like a good idea.
I should point out that this is really the only problem that we've had in 9 months of ownership from new. The only other issue was a problem with the pick up from the water tank (the hose fell off inside the tank) but that was easily sorted out by the dealer. It seems I'm not the only one to have suffered this failure on an Autotrail either.

Really pleased with the motorhome on the whole.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello wworby welcome to Auto-trail faults. I had the same problem in 2007 with a new 630 this was falling to bits after picking it up from the dealers whom I must say were very good at putting things right. I sold the 630 in 2009 because of faults. I then bought an Apache 700 which arrived home from the dealers without anything falling off, but with a tremendous creaking noise over the Luton, and what looked like damage to the drivers side Luton, (where the window should be) this did not show until in full sunlight. This was found to be mastic beneath the very thin panel in the shape of a torpedo. I informed my dealer who took it up with Autotrail, who said "we've never had this before". They said the same about my cracked shower tray, only to find three others with new MH's on an Auto-trail rally that had been told the same. The day after purchase I rang Fiat and complained about the reverse judder. Within two weeks it was booked in and fixed by Fiat Commercial Preston fitting new reverse gear etc. This fix lasted 150 miles until a knocking noise was heard; it was left with Fiat Preston on the way back from the Northern MH Show. Again it was stripped, rebuilt, tested but the noise was still there. They said it would have to be stripped down again.

I then contacted Bertrand Nogues in Turin and asked for a new gearbox, within four days it arrived in Preston and was fitted. The new gearbox was quiet and ran very smoothly, and no reverse judder.

At the factory rally in 2010 my very good friend who bought a 3ltre version of a 700 had words with Dave Thomas MD Auto-Trail, regarding his reverse judder, and about the faults we have both had with the creaking Luton’s and other faults. Both MH’s were booked into the factory in September 2010; this was the earliest date available.

Within the period leading up to booking in and the repairs being completed my toilet floor started collapsing the vinyl around the fire peeled and the Omni vent fell down. I have forgotten the number of faults my friend had listed when we arrived at the factory.
All my faults were rectified over the five days it was their and the creaking Luton was no longer to be heard. My friends took longer.

When we arrived at the factory and because both MH’s were completely empty we sort out Dave Thomas to test drive both MH’s in reverse, mine with the new gearbox and the 3litre without, he did so, but the comment he came out with after left both of us speechless. “I’ve got a yard full of 3 litres that do the same” and walked off.

Between September 2010 and December all the rear windows leaked, the vinyl started peeling, most of the led lighting started to flicker and the Omni vent cracked around the interior trim. The last straw was when we couldn’t find where water was coming in above the rear window so I traded it in. Whilst I was at my dealer having parts fitted to my new MH I was asked to have a look inside an 18 month old Tag Axle Auto-Trail that had been PX’d and pass comment, it was like walking on a trampoline, the floor had delaminated and was told this wasn’t the first.

My friend also had problems with damp in the Luton so he traded also.

Auto-trail make lovely MH’s if only Senior Management didn’t treat the customer with contempt and quality control was proactive. 
Before buying an Auto-Trail again and I would, I would have another factory tour or two to see if anything has improved. And to anyone else do the same and take a long look at the warranties, both the 3 year and the new 10 year water ingress, it’s NOT all it’s made out to be.

This is only my personnel opinion on two new Auto-Trail MH’s and there will be others who are extremely satisfied with the product. 

Colin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh dear, what a sorry tale !!!!

I have a 2003 Dakota on a Sprinter base and have had no problems at all up until last week when I discovered that the floor was de-laminating in front of the fridge/cooker/sink area. Bit annoying but not an uncommon fault on MH's or caravans.

It would appear that quality control is not as good these days as it was back in 2003.


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello Mrplodd

My very good friend who had two Auto-Trail's before his last 2010 would voice the same. Keep hold of it as long as you can.

Colin


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

dbnosey said:


> Hello wworby welcome to Auto-trail faults. I had the same problem in 2007 with a new 630 this was falling to bits after picking it up from the dealers whom I must say were very good at putting things right. I sold the 630 in 2009 because of faults. I then bought an Apache 700 which arrived home from the dealers without anything falling off, but with a tremendous creaking noise over the Luton, and what looked like damage to the drivers side Luton, (where the window should be) this did not show until in full sunlight. This was found to be mastic beneath the very thin panel in the shape of a torpedo. I informed my dealer who took it up with Autotrail, who said "we've never had this before". They said the same about my cracked shower tray, only to find three others with new MH's on an Auto-trail rally that had been told the same. The day after purchase I rang Fiat and complained about the reverse judder. Within two weeks it was booked in and fixed by Fiat Commercial Preston fitting new reverse gear etc. This fix lasted 150 miles until a knocking noise was heard; it was left with Fiat Preston on the way back from the Northern MH Show. Again it was stripped, rebuilt, tested but the noise was still there. They said it would have to be stripped down again.
> 
> I then contacted Bertrand Nogues in Turin and asked for a new gearbox, within four days it arrived in Preston and was fitted. The new gearbox was quiet and ran very smoothly, and no reverse judder.
> 
> ...


Wow Colin, what a sorry tale of woe. After your first experience you were very brave getting another one. It does look like they aren't built as good as they used to be, but then again, what is?

Paul.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Funny you should say that Colin !!! Since purchasing it I have (as you do) looked at all sorts of MH's As of yet I have not seen anything I would swap it for. Used or new! (I do however have a hankering for one of the latest Chietains, only thing preventing me is the cost)

Brilliant base vehicle and a wonderfully equipped habitation area, combined with what I find very acceptable MPG

Some friends think I am mad having a MH over 7m for just the two of us, I reckon its just jealousy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear of all your problems Colin. I have to say, that we too found the sales guy at Autrotrail rather aggressive today when we rang to enquire about purchasing a spare set of carpets. So much so we decided to go elsewhere. Very strange.

We are used to teething problems on new caravans and now our MH but our dealer has done his best to sort the problems as soon as he can. 

We are just looking forward to some happy motoring once all the teething problems have been cleared up......


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

*Autotrail Dakota - continuation*



AFTER NUMEROUS PROBLEMS....A LIST TOO LONG TO BORE YOU WITH
we are extremely happy to announce "ALL PROBLEMS ARE NOW RESOLVED" - THANKS TO DAN AT WHITE ARCHES .

The smoked tempered glass looks fab on the side and back of the cooker - should be a permanent design feature if you ask me.

We are now looking forward to some happy motorhoming......
Thanks to all for your interest and help folks.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Autotrail Dakota - continuation*



wworby said:


> AFTER NUMEROUS PROBLEMS....A LIST TOO LONG TO BORE YOU WITH
> we are extremely happy to announce "ALL PROBLEMS ARE NOW RESOLVED" - THANKS TO DAN AT WHITE ARCHES .
> 
> The smoked tempered glass looks fab on the side and back of the cooker - should be a permanent design feature if you ask me.
> ...


Hi , any chance of a picture of the modification and some tech details , sizes etc. Have my Dakota arriving next months so would to get ahead of the game and get the glass in.

Thanks


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

*Smoked tempered glass*

Havent got any photos at the moment but will put some on but if you Contact Daniel Pettman at White Arches Motorhomes at Wellingborough I am sure he will be happy to give you the spec as I haven't got it.


----------

